# "zeichnen" Tutos



## Feely (7. Juni 2002)

Moin,

gibts irgendwo gute (möglichst deutschsprachige) Tutorials oder gar ganze Seiten übers Freihand Zeichnen. Also solch ganz simplen Sachen wie "Man nehme einen Bleistift, ein Blatt Papier, ein Radiergummi, eine gute Idee und los gehts".

Ich habe bisher 2 Seiten gefunden, allerdings beide auf English und zum zweiten werden dort überwiegend nur Körper oder Gliedmaßen erklärt.

Thx in advance

Feel


----------



## wollhandkrabbe (18. Juni 2004)

Da gibts im web leider nicht viel. Brauchbar ist die hier:
http://www.uni-essen.de/kg/freihandsite/seminarskript.htm

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir nen arbeitslosen Architekten zu suchen der dir für wenig Geld auf die Sprünge hilft oder die teilweise auch für nicht-Studenten offenen Kurse an Unis


----------



## Carndret (1. August 2004)

@Feely: Kannst du mir die Adressen von den zwei englischen Seiten mal geben, denn ich suche eher solche Sachen, vielleicht sind sie ja brauchbar.


----------

